# Vitis vinifera



## STORIA (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello

I have to realise a pen with a  vine wood. Can you please help me and suggest me here to buy it? 
Thank you in advance


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 12, 2014)

Try George at  Timberbits (Robutacion) here on IAP.

http://www.georges-bits-of-timber.com/


----------



## STORIA (Aug 12, 2014)

wood-of-1kind said:


> Try George at Robaticon here on IAP.



Can you please ask this for me . My english unfortunately not good


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 12, 2014)

STORIA said:


> wood-of-1kind said:
> 
> 
> > Try George at Robaticon here on IAP.
> ...



No 'problemo', I will inquire with George.


----------



## STORIA (Aug 12, 2014)

wood-of-1kind said:


> STORIA said:
> 
> 
> > wood-of-1kind said:
> ...



Thank you


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 12, 2014)

See George's earlier posting. Nice pictures included...

http://www.penturners.org/forum/f66...ed-vine-pen-blanks-closing-31-8-2010-a-65501/


----------



## robutacion (Aug 13, 2014)

wood-of-1kind said:


> Try George at  *Timberbits *(Robutacion) here on IAP.
> 
> Australian Pen blanks, Australian Resifills and stabilised blanks, &ndash; George's Bits of Timber



Hey mate, you don't want to get me into troubles, do you...???

I just need to make the correction to the name you used above, that in fact is not mine but from a pen blanks supplier here in Australia (NSW).  Timberbits is a property of young David and he is well known on IAP for his superfast and economic shipping rates.

The correct name is George's Bits of Timber, and while it means pretty much the same thing, we are 2 very different individuals...!

Don't worry, I have myself made that mistake a few time, for some reason the name "Timberbits" comes out very easily and not always in the right context so, I know how easy is to make that mistake...!:wink::biggrin:

Thank you also for providing my contact info and link to the Vine thread I created in the beginning...!

I will take care from here, thanks...!

PS: I never saw STORIA thread/request, thanks for pointing it out to me.

Cheers
George


----------



## robutacion (Aug 13, 2014)

STORIA said:


> wood-of-1kind said:
> 
> 
> > Try George at Robaticon here on IAP.
> ...



G'day Federico

Don't be concerned about English not being your first language, is not mine either as I was born Portuguese and left Portugal at the age of 30 so, 27 years later, I still struggle so, don't worry, you are doing just fine...!

I'm not sure if you manage to see the vine blanks on my new web-store, they are basically 2 types, the ones that still look natural but they had to be stabilised to protect them from being eaten by some small wood borers that seem loving to eat the vine stuff when is dry (damn things) so, and while they look natural, they are hardened and treated for better durability, workability and finish.

I have some that were stabilized/stabilised (same thing) but I added some colour dye, some are red(ish) some a blue(ish).

I have also some that I call Resifills, they have been stabilised either with clear, red or blue dye stabiliser and the cast with Polyester resin, that also has some various colours to it.

These are all listed on the web-store link provide by *wood-of-1kind*

Use the "contact" page available on that web-store if you have any specific questions, you can also ask the same question in here but, I may have to answer those questions via the IAP private messaging system so that I do not violate the "advertising" rules on IAP...!

I'm sorry it this sounds a little confusing but, you should be able to have any of the English text translated into Italian using one of the many "translators" available on the web, I normally use this one, it served me well through the years, Web Translation, Online Dictionary, Language Translator

Cheers
George


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Aug 13, 2014)

Thanks George, you are indeed "customer focused".


----------



## robutacion (Aug 14, 2014)

wood-of-1kind said:


> Thanks George, you are indeed "customer focused".



Thanks mate...!

I do not care that much to the name is normally given, to what I do, when people asks for my assistance, I see it it as a representation of the king of behaviour I would like to receive when I'm on the other side/end.

I like to know that, people gets all the assistance he or she is requiring and in cases where I can't help, offer some suggestions for possible solutions...!

Is not that difficult, really however, I have to admit that, I may be able to offer a lot more time and discussions to each individual issue, simply because I'm not a business and I can put as much time into it as I feel like, this is certainly not the situation with those that run big business or have hands in too many pies, leaving them absolutely no time for customers service and interaction.

These are options, I opted for the "simple" life, the one where I make my own time, any other options, I have been there, done that and I didn't like it nor I was suitable to such things do, that may explain why I only buy stuff from those that answer my emails, and requests for assistance, very simple, really...!:wink::biggrin:

In the end, everyone will have to scratch they own flees...!

Cheers
George


----------

